# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - desktop = tryezë

## BlooD_VenoM

Desktop-Tryeze..
Apo JO :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> Desktop-Tryeze..
> Apo JO.


PO... ashtu eshte..

----------


## Borix

Vazhdoj te qendroj i mendimit (te shprehur edhe me pare) se gjuha nuk eshte aspak e rendesishme kur fjala bie tek koncepti shkencor apo teknologjik. E mira racionale eshte te mos kalosh ne absurditet...

----------


## drague

ne shume shtete te europes gjuha e informatikes eshte ne anglisht.
une nuk kam per ti thone naiher "hardveri" :buzeqeshje: 
Ndoshta femijet tane do ta mesojne ne shqip.

----------


## Qyfyre

mund të thuhet Hyrja, Fillimi...

Desktop dhe në anglisht nuk ka kuptim, nuk kemi pse ta përkthejmë tamam.

----------


## edspace

Desktop ka kuptim më së miri në anglisht, ashtu siç ka kuptim fjala tryezë në shqip. Në anglisht Desktop përbëhet nga fjalët desk dhe top. Desk përdoret në anglisht për tryezat ose tavolinat e zyrës, si dhe për bankat e shkollës. Ndërsa fjala top ka kuptimin sipër. Të dyja së bashku - desktop - përcaktojnë pjesën e sipërme (sipërfaqen) të tryezës. 

Kjo fjalë është huazuar për kompjuterin sepse desktop-i në kompjuter, ashtu si desktop-i në zyrë, përmbajnë dokumentet e çastit, ato me të cilat je duke punuar. Pra, hap një dosje, merr dokumentin dhe e mban në desktop. Në shqip është e njëjta gjë, nxjerrim një dokument nga dosja dhe e vendosim mbi tryezë. Pra, përkthimi *tryezë* del fare natyrshëm dhe nuk besoj të ketë fjalë më të përshtatshme.

----------


## Qyfyre

Prap jam i mendimit se Hyrja, Fillimi apo Qëndra do ishte më e përshtatshme. Mund ta lidhësh më lehtë si koncept me Desktop sesa tryezë.

----------

